# alternative to chlorine bleach



## survivaltime (Jan 25, 2010)

I read an article Better than Bleach: Use Calcium Hypochlorite to Disinfect Water That explains how to use grannular pool shock to make supplies of chlorine to sanitize drinking water.

It's PERFECT! especially for camping/hiking where carrying a gallon jug of anything but water would be highly impractical. I also have another solution which fits in your shirt pocket...it's a portable UV light bar used to kill all micro-organisms in fresh water for drinking. Before you do that, of course you can use coffee filters to get the 'Icky' particulates out of the water.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for that eye opener. I was wondering how I was going to store all the bleach that we would need for us and our livestock.


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

looks interesting im going to have to try that thanks!


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks. Here I am sitting on 6 gallons of outdated bleach. Glad to have found it now rather than when I needed it.


----------



## walsh12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanx a lot for this info survivaltime.
I'll carry a UV ray light from now on.


----------

